# Mouth Sores



## Skadi's Mom (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea what these can be? These seems to be growing and we aren't sure if it can wait until the Vet is open on Monday or if these require a trip to emergency



















Any help would be appriciated!

Thanks


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

my daughter's lab had a funny little growth on her lip/mouth area that concerned her. the vet said not to worry, unless it continued to grow, which it has not. it's tough to tell in your pics. are they the little spots at about 2 and 3 o'clock on the dog's mouth? if so, they do look larger than the one my daughter's had. good luck


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

if they're pus-y they look like a staph infection to me


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe they are something like canker sores..or if your dog has an offset bite they can pinch the sides of their lips. I wouldn't think it's a dire emergency, but I'd try to get your dog into the vet ASAP to have them checked out. Watch him/her carefully though, if they start showing other signs like lethargy etc, then it's time for an E-vet.


----------

